
A New Hope - kodisha
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2020/04/05/ANewHope.html
======
mikecoles
I never saw Uncle Bob Martin in such a poor light before this posting.

Yes, be thankful for developers, but generally the health of developers and
developers' families aren't at risk from them doing their job.

